# I'm An Acts 1:11er



## Rich Koster (Nov 22, 2012)

Brothers, please forgive me if I am over simplifying things. I cringe when I hear/see brethren arguing/fighting over the book of Revelation. I am not well educated and not able to figure out the fine points of the original language of Scripture. However, I simply hope to encourage all of us to remain loving and true to our LORD Jesus Christ until he comes back for us, and amazes us with the beauty and power of HIS resurrection. We may think we know all that he is revealing to us, but on that glorious day, we will be humbled to be in the chosen few, from this war torn planet of Earth, to be in HIS presence. Thanks be to God for this gift of life!!


----------



## MW (Nov 22, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> we will be humbled to be in the chosen few, from this war torn planet of Earth, to be in HIS presence.



I'm not sure if you can see it, but this statement shows that you have a view of the nature of life on earth when Christ comes again, so that it is not a simple matter of believing only in Christ's second coming.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 22, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > we will be humbled to be in the chosen few, from this war torn planet of Earth, to be in HIS presence.
> ...



I believe in the finished work on the cross. I also believe HE (Jesus , the Son of God) will come back to resurrect those who are HIS, to everlasting life. We will be with Him forever. He will give us the right to reign with Him, as he determines. If He gives me the right to be the lowliest , in HIS new Kingdom, and serve as a stablehand, I'll be grateful. If he gives me the duty of supervising a nation, I will be even more humbled.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 23, 2012)

As one pastor put it, "Let us grow up into the peace of the millennium."


----------



## MarieP (Nov 23, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> I'm not sure if you can see it, but this statement shows that you have a view of the nature of life on earth when Christ comes again, so that it is not a simple matter of believing only in Christ's second coming.



It took me a few moments to get your meaning, but yes, I see what you're saying! Though a postmill-er might be able to agree, seeing that the "chosen few" is talking about the entire sea of humanity, past and present. And the war-torn earth, I think the postmill-er would be more comfortable in speaking of the curse-torn earth at that point of time, but they wouldn't (in my understanding) deny suffering and trials in even a "golden age"


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 23, 2012)

MarieP said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you can see it, but this statement shows that you have a view of the nature of life on earth when Christ comes again, so that it is not a simple matter of believing only in Christ's second coming.
> ...



My choice of words were a reflection of my frame of mind, at the time. I realize that the underlying issue is sin/the fall, and war is merely a symptom it. I also realize that all will be resurrected , the redeemed to be with Christ, the rest to hell. I wish the blessed hope happens today.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the discussion between Matthew and Steve about amillennialism and idealism is quite a polite one between brothers who respect each other as brothers.

I don't see any signs of classical theological vitriol. 

Cue some toe-curlingly sentimental "smilies"


----------

